# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Automation Fair, Rockwell Automation, USA

## Airicist

Website -  automationfair.com

twitter.com/AutomationFair

Organizer - Rockwell Automation

November 10-11, 2021, Houston, Texas, USA and online

November 16–20, 2020, virtual

November 20–21, 2019, Chicago, Illinois, USA

November 14-15, 2018, Pennsylvania Convention Center, Philadelphia, USA

November 15-16, 2017, George R. Brown Convention Center, Houston, Texas, USA

----------


## Airicist

Automation Fair 2016 at a glance

Published on Jun 8, 2016




> This year's Automation Fair event will be held November 9-10 at the Georgia World Congress Center in Atlanta, Georgia. @AutomationFair offers a great opportunity to explore smart, safe, sustainable operations geared toward improving your business profitability.

----------


## Airicist

Automation Fair 2016 - Hear what others are saying

Published on Jun 20, 2016




> This year's Automation Fair event will be held November 9-10 at the Georgia World Congress Center in Atlanta, Georgia. The Automation Fair event offers a great opportunity to explore smart, safe, sustainable operations geared toward improving your business profitability.

----------

